# Risk assessment for using Patrol تقييم المخاطر في حالة استعمال البنزين



## marhoun (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم المساعدة في موضوع تقييم المخاطر في حالة استعمال البنزين في اغراض التنظيف واغراض اخرى متعددة في مواقع الحفر، المخاطر الصحية والحريق والبيئة وهكذا ولو يوجد جدول جاهز في هذا الموضوع
Please looking for Risk assessment for using Patrol (Gasoline) in Rig site​​


----------



## خالد مصطفي محمود (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## علي الحميد (13 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ مرهون ...

يوجد في الرابط التالي شيء قريب جداً مما طلبت وهو تقييم مخاطر ورشة سيارات ... اعتقد أنه مفيد ولو أنه بالانجليزي

http://www.hse.gov.uk/risk/casestudies/pdf/mvr.pdf

مع العلم أنه لا يمكن القيام بعملية تقييم المخاطر إلا من قبل العاملين في الموقع نفسه فكوننا لا نعرف الموقع ولا طبيعة العمل فقد يفوتنا الكثير من المخاطر المتوقعة...


----------

